# Plastic John Deer with attitude.



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Received a power wheelchair with wiring problems 'free' yesterday. 

The wheels and things were gone, but it has the motor and trans axle, batteries, charger, etc.

I'm going to mount them under Grand son's plastic 'power machine' John Deere, using the frame from the chair. the front axle is donated from and old MTD

We will be putting knobby tires on it so he can use it to haul firewood to the porch. 

We are building a trailer for it too. We will mount 2 batteries in the front to help keep it on the ground.
Originally, it was getting a 2.0 chainsaw engine. With this electric set-up, it will have reverse too. 

Pics this weekend.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Cublover said:


> Received a power wheelchair with wiring problems 'free' yesterday.
> 
> The wheels and things were gone, but it has the motor and trans axle, batteries, charger, etc.
> 
> ...


Looks like it will fit to me! The boy's step-dad is a tool and die maker. we can figure out the axle to wheel thing.

We might have to make wheelie bars with those castor wheels.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh how cool, but you're going to make that boy obese what with the candy you're giving from the man cave sugar shack and now no exercise!:lmao: Back in the day, we peddled our rides huh?


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Oh how cool, but you're going to make that boy obese what with the candy you're giving from the man cave sugar shack and now no exercise!:lmao: Back in the day, we peddled our rides huh?


This kid is the perpetual motion machine. 40" tall and 40#. 

He will be moving all the daughters firewood with this rig. It's an electric lawn tractor sort of thing. He's too small to drive the big ones.


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

Neat setup, he should have a great time with that .


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

We played with the donor for a bit tonite. It's set up for 24v. When 12 v is applied, it runs with LOADS of torque, but not the high speed it is capable of.
We were discussing building a 'bridge' circuit that would do 24 v as a 'turbo' thing, available for a very short time.

This is a 'learning' experience for Frank and me. We have never done anything like this before.
Grand son was all smiles watching the 'build' unfold...


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

Your son should have lots of fun with that


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Between everything else, I managed to spend a couple hours on this thing. All the parts are ready for the first try at installation. Boo wasn't available this weekend so I just set the stage. He will be helping with the cutting and bolting in of the new stuff. (It's his machine, he has to help)
We will be able to use most of the scooter frame with minimal cutting. It will be cut long for later, in case we have to swap out the plastic front axle. I will be able to mount a cast axle right to the end of the scooter frame.
I found some snow thrower tires with chains that will do nicely. I just have to paint the wheels yellow.
Pics of the 'progress will be posted this evening.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Out with about a pound of tiny electric drill motors. IN with about 25# of steel and aluminum!
This thing is garnering more 'interest' here as it unfolds!
Even the guys that stop by to chat end up working on the 'plan'.
We should be back on it Sunday afternoon. The rest of the week is planned pretty tight.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

The 'toy' has a forward and reverse switch on the handlebar. It has a 'go' switch on the right foot rest.
The mad men have figured out how to do this using the 'toy' switches and a serious amount of torque provided by the former mobility aid.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Any updates on this, Cub?


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> Any updates on this, Cub?


Deer season was over yesterday. I have not seen him for 2 weeks. Son-in-law was in the woods so he couldn't get here.

It's still waiting for him to help. We are about ready to head back to the shops.


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

*Kudo's to Cublover*

At least you understand the involvement thing. Putting him on a rig that he helped and was around when it was conceptualized (can't spell) will give him knowledge that he'll not get in school!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Since it's been a year since a 'report' happened, I have to report that it's been a year since he was here to work on it with me. We WORKED on it this week!
The frame and motor is now installed. The one 'rule' that applies to all grand kids is 'If Pappy is gonna build something, it will be built WITH you, not FOR you!


----------

